# E Health Cigarette Liquid



## vaalboy (2/12/13)

Just want to see if anyone has used these liquids before as I couldn't find anything when I searched:




My local tobacconist has stock so I bought tobacco, Camel and Malboro. The Camel is IMHO very similar to Liqua Traditional Tobacco, the tabacco is ghastly and the Malboro is superb (taste and vape)
They come in 3 strengths - light med and heavy........no other information available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

i've had their coffee in high strength, didn't really taste like coffee and when vaped non smokers said it smelled like cigarettes. my local baccy shop has some of them also. read a few of the reviews of this stuff on the fasttech website and not that many good reviews. light/med/heavy is 6/12/18 mg/ml. at least i think so from my little bit of research. cheap as chips on the fasttech website though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

and cost locally? if it is cheap as chips on fasttech


----------



## vaalboy (2/12/13)

I paid R110 a bottle so got ripped off - pity. Couldn't find it when I searched on Fasttech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

i paid R110 a while ago also, but isn't it a 30 mil bottle that? 20 or 30 mills in there if i remember right


----------

